# Star Trek Movie



## DEEMAN (Mar 27, 2008)

IS GONNA BE ALITTLE DIFFERENT


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Purpose of this thread is....?


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

um yeah, wheres the DIORAMA part???


----------



## Thome216 (May 1, 2008)

I think this is a teaser.


----------



## 4Phoenix4 (Jul 1, 2008)

I was wondering how he could have made a diorama of an unreleased film.


----------

